

Microsoft's 'Child Of The 90s' Internet Explorer Ad Nostalgic Trip Back In Time - kochb
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/01/24/microsofts-child-of-the-90s-advert_n_2540199.html

======
Piskvorrr
"You might not remember us" - as a matter of fact, I do, and it's not a very
happy bunch of memories. It's the horror of the times when pages proudly
proclaimed "Designed for IE 4; ActiveX required." Is that somehow supposed to
be a Good Thing, nowadays? Or is that "sorry, I the browser have grown up, and
won't beat you again (too much). Oh, except you need Win8, and it's two
almost-identical browsers now, and one of them can't play Flash (just like the
90s, yaaay)"?

IMNSHO, someone at MS has just read "induce nostalgia in your target audience,
never mind your barely tolerable product" from a DYI Marketing 101 handbook. I
remember all that crap they've pushed at me in the 90s, are they sure they
_want_ me to recall all those memories?

~~~
saurik
Was this really that different from all the badges telling people their site
was best viewed in Netscape Navigator 2.0--a commercial browser with over 70%
market-share largely caused by exclusive bundling agreements with Internet
Service Providers--as they relied on Netscape-specific extensions like
framesets or required installing Java applets that were accessed using the
Netscape-specific JavaScript/Java bridge?

~~~
Piskvorrr
You are quite correct - that wasn't too different; and I like the current
situation of "just use any current browser," thankyouverymuch.

But I don't see any descendants of Netscape claiming that I should be
nostalgic for these times; or saying "oh, we are rooted in Netscape's legacy,
and that's why you should use our browser". That doesn't make any sense beyond
"we don't suck any more, really, take our word for it" - and, honestly, that's
not a very encouraging motto, when you stop to think about it.

------
af3
yeah yeah yeah _NEW_... will stay on Chrome, sorry M$. BTW, I'm using your
Office!

